# My 2003 330cic Freshly Zaino'd



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Enjoy the pics....


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic 2*

pic 2


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic 3*

pic 3


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic 4*

pic 4


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic 5*

pic 5


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*last pic*

last one...God, I LOVE THIS CAR!!!!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

A beautiful car, indeed!


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

was that a 911 in the background? just curious.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *was that a 911 in the background? just curious. *


I can't seem to find anything that looks like a 911 :dunno:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *I can't seem to find anything that looks like a 911 :dunno: *


First picture, black car in the background...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *First picture, black car in the background... *


Oops, when I scrolled back up to look, I didn't scroll far enough


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*911*

Yes, that is a 911 in the backgroud. He/she pulled into the lot while I was taking the pictures, so that's why the 911 is in some pics and not in others. These pictures were taken at a parking lot for hiking trails off of Mulholland Drive in Los Angeles. I drive Mulholland daily....great road for a Bimmer!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Darn beauiful shots of your soft top. (Gee, that rhymed.  ) That is a gorgeous car. I'll have to start saving my pennies for one in the future!


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the compliments. I do really love this car. I used to have a 2000 323i, but have always longed for a 3 series convertible and now I finally have one. I am so happy with this car. Do you have the 18 inch wheels on your car? I love how they look, but they must be a pain in the ass to clean! Anyway, any BMW is a great car. Enjoy yours!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Thanks!*



Bruce330cic said:


> *Do you have the 18 inch wheels on your car? I love how hey look, but they must be a pain in the ass to clean!*


Yes, they are the 18" MV spoke wheels. At first they were tough to clean, but I found that the key to wheel cleaning is the detergent. I use a cleaner called Simple Green that does a great job of dissolving the dirt. Most of the time it just comes off with a spray of water. Very little brushing is required. Check it out! :thumbup:


----------

